# TiVo Start and Stop, I mean TiVo Stream



## sheldonlas (Nov 14, 2012)

I am tired of rebooting everything, even the app update did not help. It is way to frustrating to watch a show through TiVo Stream!!!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

My stream is awesome. But my Tivos and stream are hard Wired.


----------

